
Remix OS for PC Upgraded to Android Marshmallow - jzhao2010
https://www.google.com/amp/www.theverge.com/platform/amp/circuitbreaker/2016/7/26/12284240/remix-os-for-pc-can-now-be-upgraded-to-android-marshmallow?client=safari
======
varunesh001
This is awesome! This is the update we were all waiting for. I'm impressed
with the Remix OS possibilities and the future seems brighter.

------
sheena2112
This sounds great!Android on PCs was really a need and the updated OS seems to
be very interesting.

------
dfguo
I imagine Android on PC sounds pretty good for casual gamers.

~~~
jackattack82
I use Remix OS for PC and dual boot with Win10 on an XPS 13. The experience is
pretty nice but the Wi-Fi is iffy... don't know if it's due to my XPS though.
Games, when they do connect are pretty smooth.

------
Lucy-Lander
This is exciting, I am so looking forward to trying it out.

------
behaves2016
Awesome and great! Love it, it's going to be awesome.

------
Kikuto
This is great! I am looking forward to this new upgrade.

------
AheyliaD16
This is great! I am looking forward to this new upgrade.

------
berkeleysteven
Look forward to it.

